# Ignition Switch Replacement



## LLL (Jul 2, 2014)

Evening all, just after any advice there might be out there on how to replace a faulty ignition switch?

It was diagnosed as an issue at a recent service but they didn't have time to sort if for me there and then. Rather than undertake the 80 mile round trip to get it done at the garage, I'm tempted to do it myself. I've had a search and it's clear that it's not uncommon for the switch to need replaced but there's not much info on how to replace it. Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance, Rob.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

It's pretty fiddly to get it out. You can remove the lower steering column cover and see for yourself if it is doable.

I haven't done it myself yet, but according the manual it's break off a retainer for cover cap, pry off the cover cap, unplug the connector and then use small screwdrivers to release the switch from it's retaining clips.

Installation in reversed order.

Oh and possibly followed by a visit to a chiropractor. :lol:


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Just done mine last week give me a couple of hours and I will write up what I did.


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok

I removed the screws from the handle to adjust the steering wheel height and slid it off the lever, there is another screw holding the bottom section of the trim so remove that as well.
I then used a thin bladed wallpaper scraper to pop the top section up and there is two further screws, you need to turn the steering wheel to get at them, once those two are removed you can then drop the bottom section off but I started on the lock side as you need to be careful of the rubber grommet that surrounds the lock.

The ignition switch on my car had a sticker over a small slot on the removable lid part, you can stick a thin bladed screwdriver in the slot and push towards the dash and the lid will pop up and can now be removed.

The wired plug is tricky to get out I partially removed it and only when I got the old switch out did I fully remove it.

Look at the replacement switch and you will see two tabs that have to be pushed in to remove the switch, the guide online that I have seen says use watchmaker/jewelery screwdrivers but I found these to still be to long for the clip at the rear so instead I used 2 inch oval brad nails and they worked a treat the switch just pops up about 5mm and you know you have got it. you can remove the wired connection plug fully now.

Plug the wired connection plug into the new unit as best you can before clipping the new unit in place as its bloody tight. I didn't need to line anything up as the unit just clipped straight in.

Fix the bottom section of trim first and slide the top in as you need to engage two rear connections first before clipping down at the from the front.

Hope all this makes sense the whole job took about thirty minutes and has cured my stereo powering on and off all the time and my central locking having a mid of its own.

Mike


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I think this guide should be added to the KB.


----------



## LLL (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies - I'll give it a go and let you know how I get on.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Good luck

The hardest thing is getting the switch out the rest is really easy.

Mike


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

Big thanks mate, followed your "how to" this afternoon, I'd been putting this off for a while but after reading your post decided to have a go, took me just over 45mins and finally solved my stereo and central locking problems  .


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Your welcome glad you got it sorted


----------



## Ishdog (Mar 31, 2018)

Did the clutch safety switch and no go..

Trying to get the lower steering wheel column cover off.

-- removed 5 screws, two facing firewall, two long thin ones under the steering wheel and one in the middle under.

Any advice on how to free it?

If this ignition switch doesn't work its on to the starter.

Any pictures taken? Anybody have a TT specific video on this?

Youtube is coming up empty on TT MK1 specific. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## peteholloway (Aug 15, 2018)

Done and dusted, thanks for the info. The trickiest part for me was getting the switch out of the barrel. Watchmaker screwdrivers did it for me. It helps to look at the replacement part and figure out the action from there.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's Section 12 of Workshop Manual A005TT01320, Electrical system.









View attachment Electrical System - A005TT01320 - Section 12 Ignition Starter Switch.pdf


----------



## peteholloway (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks SJP... I was hoping the ignition switch replacement would also sort out the central locking issue, but I still get the following codes:

Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN3.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8J8 959 801 E HW: 8J8 959 801 E
Component and/or Version: Tuer-SG H02 0060
Software Coding: 0000565
Work Shop Code: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3F8D12106E002AC664-806A
2 Faults Found:

01552 - Motor for Central Locking; Drivers Door (V56); Lock 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal

Everything is working fine, except that the drivers door doesn't lock automatically when I exceed 15kmph. I can hear the passenger door lock. I have to unlock and then lock the doors using the central locking switch and then the drivers door locks too and the locked light on the switch comes on.

EDIT: I've also noticed that if it fails to lock after driving off and I unlock and lock it again, I can unlock and lock it constantly and reliably with the lock switch until I turn the car off... its almost like it thinks it is locked already, but only after unlocking it knows it is now unlocked, so the lock works again... maybe a microswitch?

I should probably start a new thread :roll:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Pete - Did you run your fault codes through Ross-Tech's website?

00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220): Implausible Signal
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00928

Door locks fail from time to time. I had to have my passenger's replaced a few years back. Ran me around 145-Euro parts & labor.

https://www.stuartdalby.co.uk/vwgolfmk5 ... /index.php
.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

I've still got an engine start button sitting in the draw. I could never find the wires to connect it..... gave up.

I had intended to locate the button where the cigarette lighter is.

Has anyone done this pointless mode? lol


----------



## peteholloway (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks again SPJ. I did consult the RossTech website, but without the circuit diagram you posted the information wasn't worth much.

I'll get to this when I have a gap again.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Quite welcome.  If you want the entire *Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - Workshop Manual A005TT20021*

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------



## peteholloway (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks SJP


----------



## peteholloway (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks like I don't have access the the PM system yet... will send you a PM when I'm able to SJP.


----------



## Boab (Feb 21, 2011)

Thread resurrection but just wanted to say thanks to this thread I managed to change my ignitions switch. Solved central locking at speed and Radio turning off and on issue [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ulissestoga (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm with my TT MK2 stopped. Out of nowhere the radio stopped working, cleaners, internal lights and alarm. Now the car does not turn, it turns the key and nothing happens.

The scanner found that the problem is at terminal 30, it has power in the car, but it has no power to the starter.

I had a similar problem on an A3 that I had and I suspect it's the same problem on TT.

What do you think?


----------



## deckard242 (May 27, 2019)

Hey, great write up.

Do I need to unplug the battery before swapping ignition switch? Just wondered if it triggers any faults.

Cheers


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

deckard242 said:


> Hey, great write up.
> 
> Do I need to unplug the battery before swapping ignition switch? Just wondered if it triggers any faults.
> 
> Cheers


I didn't disconnect the battery when I did mine

Mike


----------



## deckard242 (May 27, 2019)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Benje88 (10 mo ago)

My Mk2 is showing the same symptoms as most on here so going to try changing the ignition. Does anyone have a link to the part please? Can’t work out if it’s the whole mechanism with a key I need or just the cylinder thing that goes in the end. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Benje88* - You can download the Mk2 Workshop Manuals mentioned previously in this post from the Knowledge Base. Click *here*.
As for parts, either check with Audi so you get the right ones for your particular year and model, or take a look through the 7zap website. Click *here*.


----------

